# US Nationals 2010 Predictions



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2010)

*US Nationals 2010 - Predictions*

Hello all,

I figure it's close enough to start these 


Spoiler



2x2:
Rowe, JustinJ, Rowan

3x3:
Rowe, Philip, Andy
(also, rowe gets 7.02 sniggle)

4x4:
Patrick, Dan, qq

5x5:
Dan, Kevin, Emily

no idea about 6 or 7, because I don't follow either, but I'll go with Dan winning both.

3OH:
Rowe, Jeremy, Chris

3BLD:
Chester, Tim, Alexander

FMC:
Clément, David, and Stefan out of nowhere

Feet:
Ewwwww

Magic:
Timothy Sun, Tim Reynolds, Filippo
(but Danger will get WR single.)

MM:
Sam, Reynolds, Filippo

Sq-1:
Dan, Takao, 4te.

Pyraminx:
Ferix Ree, Woner, Greg French

Megaminx:
Stefan, Emily, Dan

Clock:
Woner, Tim Sun, Stefan

4BLD:
Chester, Shelley, Shaden (lol DNFs for everyone else)

5BLD: 
Chester, HugHey

MultiBLD:
Chester, Anthony, HugHey

OHITAMAGIC: p)
Statue, Danger, HugHey


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm going to try to sneak into pryaminx.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 16, 2010)

2x2: Dene
3x3: Dene
4x4: Dene
5x5: Dene
6x6: Dene
7x7: Dene
OH: Dene
3bld: Dene
FMC: Dene
Feet: Dene
Magic: Dene
MM: Dene
Sq1: Dene
Pyraminx: Dene
Megaminx: Dene
Clock: Dene
4bld: Dene
5bld: Dene

Prove me wrong, guys.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 16, 2010)

i think i will win 2x2-4x4


edit: 200th post


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 16, 2010)

3x3: Winner's name will begin with "Row"


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 16, 2010)

2x2: Rowe
3x3: Andrew Kang
4x4: Patrick Jameson
5x5: Dan Cohen
6x6: Dan Cohen
7x7: qq
OH: Rowe
BLD: Tim Sun
Megaminx: Dan Cohen
Clock: David Woner
Feet: Tim Sun
Pyraminx: Dan Cohen
Square-1: Dan Cohen
4x4BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5BLD: Mike Hug-Hey
Multi: Mike Hug-Hey
FMC: Chris Hardwick
Magic: Patrick Jameson
MM: Sam Boyles.
Most epic use of full ZB method: Chris Tran.


----------



## Meep (Jul 16, 2010)

Fishbone: Meep


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2010)

Most importantly, I wanna see Rowe boss OH, and for Chris Tran to magically be able to recognize ZBLL in .1s every time.


----------



## Weston (Jul 16, 2010)

I think Anthony has a shot at 2x2 also. Anyone thats sub 3 really. I guess that includes Woner?

Oh, and is the the psych sheet going to be updated again?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 16, 2010)

Spoiler



2x2:
Bone cuz


Spoiler



[11:41:55 PM] Justin Jaffray: lol jules
[11:42:02 PM] Justin Jaffray: rowe and rowan don't practice 2x2 anymore
[11:42:06 PM] Justin Jaffray: and idk about david
[11:42:37 PM] Justin Jaffray: I don't practice either



3x3:
Rowe (NR avg), Rowan Kang

4x4:
Patrick, Rowe, Dan

5x5:
Dan(WR! single), Kevin, Meep

Giant Cubes
Myles Casanas cuz


Spoiler



[11:46:13 PM] D-Bone: lol sirry peopre not pick myles for giantcubes
[11:46:19 PM] D-Bone: myles ONLY does giantcubes
[11:48:43 PM] Waffle ワッフル: OMG YOURE RIGHT BONE
[11:48:45 PM] Waffle ワッフル: LOL
[11:48:51 PM] Waffle ワッフル: didn't even notice
[11:49:03 PM] D-Bone: like I said
[11:49:08 PM] D-Bone: that kid loves him some ****ing giantcubes
HOW MANY TIMES HAVE TO SAY
[11:57:16 PM] D-Bone: KID ****ING LOVES HIM SOME GIANTCUBES


3OH:
Rowe idk

3BLD:
Chester, Tim, Alexander

Magic:
Danger, Tim R, idk

MM:
Sam, idk

Sq-1:
4te, idk

Pyraminx:
Ferix Ree, Woner, Juice10

Megaminx:
Stefan, Emily, Dan

Clock:
Woner, Tim Sun, Stefan

4BLD:
Chesser

5BLD:
HugHey

MultiBLD:
HugHey


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 16, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> BLD: Tim Sun
> 4x4BLD: Chris Hardwick
> 5x5BLD: Mike Hug-Hey
> Multi: Mike Hug-Hey



Thanks, Hadley, but I'm very sorry to say it looks highly unlikely that Chris will be there.  

And I believe Chester is virtually unstoppable - I agree with Stachu in predicting a clean sweep in the BLD events. Although the guy to give him a run for his money is definitely Tim.

I suppose I could get lucky and win 5x5x5 BLD again by being the only one with a solve again.  But Chester doesn't miss much anymore, which is why I don't think that will happen.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 16, 2010)

2x2: JUDE!!!


----------



## Forte (Jul 16, 2010)

Fishbone: Meep
All other events: Joey


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 16, 2010)

Weston said:


> Oh, and is the the psych sheet going to be updated again?


To include Berkeley results? Probably early next week, after Cat-N-Mouse is over. Bryan takes care of keeping CubingUSA's databases up to date, but he has to worry about Cat-N-Mouse for the next couple days.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 16, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Magic:
> Timothy Sun, Tim Reynolds, Filippo
> (but Danger will get WR single.)
> 
> ...



LOL



waffle=ijm said:


> Magic:
> Danger, Tim R, idk



LOL

I'll do some predictions later. Need to spend some time studying results and the competitor list.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Magic:
> ...


Heh. I just looked through your magic times.
>_<


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 16, 2010)

Japanese team BLD: 4te + Macky


----------



## Jude (Jul 16, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> 2x2: JUDE!!!



Ahahahahah that would be amazing, but unfortunately I haven't done 2x2x2 in almost 2 months (with the exception of a couple of hours the other day when I discovered I've forgotten like half of EG and even some CLLs :z)

I do however predict I'll break the FMC WR 

edit: and maybe get a 444 BLD success at last!


----------



## Serbiaterror (Jul 16, 2010)

please ban me forever!!! im not kidin


----------



## blade740 (Jul 16, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks, Hadley, but I'm very sorry to say it looks highly unlikely that Chris will be there.



As I commented last year, it's impossible to hold a true "national championships" without Chris.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 16, 2010)

blade740 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Hadley, but I'm very sorry to say it looks highly unlikely that Chris will be there.
> ...



I agree - it's very sad.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 16, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> 5x5:
> Dan(NR single)




That would be the WR


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 16, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > 5x5:
> ...



lolya whoops :3


----------



## Shortey (Jul 16, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> 3x3:
> Rowe (NR avg), Kang, idk



Wouldn't that be NAR?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 16, 2010)

STOP CORRECTING ME D:<

I'm just a waffle! WHAT MORE DO YOU EXPECT D:<


----------



## flee135 (Jul 16, 2010)

I just learned that I don't know a lot about whose good at what event... skipped anything I had absolutely no clue about.



Spoiler



2x2: Rowe, Justin, David
3x3: Rowe, Andy, Andrew Kang
4x4: Dan, Patrick, Rowe
5x5: Dan, Kevin, Michael
6x6: Dan
7x7: Dan
OH: Rowe, Chris, Jeremy
3BLD: Alex, Chester, Tim
Feet: Tim... David and Michael?? They seem like they would be good at practicing random things 
Magic: Patrick
Master Magic: Sam
Sq-1: Takao, Dan, Forte
Pyraminx: Ferix Ree, David, Quentin
Megaminx: Stefan, Emily, Dan
Clock: David
4BLD: Chester, Mike, Tim
5BLD: Chester, Mike, Tim


----------



## Dene (Jul 17, 2010)

Ya look out guys I've been practising 27 hours a day.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2010)

Dene said:


> Ya look out guys I've been practising 27 hours a day.


orite, you get that extra time because timezones. cool


----------



## blah (Jul 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > BLD: Tim Sun
> ...


You forgot Alex Yu. Freestyle < 3OP/M2. And there are rumors that Rowe is practicing again


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2010)

blah said:


> You forgot Alex Yu. Freestyle < 3OP/M2. And there are rumors that Rowe is practicing again



Alex and Rowe are both quite capable of beating you, consistently, but only if they're actually in practice. I kind of doubt either of them will be in practice, so I think you'll win.

Then again, I just now noticed that Alex is actually thinking ahead far enough that he's signed up early. So maybe I'm wrong - I can't imagine he would sign up early without getting in practice. So maybe I should change my prediction.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Alex and Rowe are both quite capable of beating you, consistently, but only if they're actually in practice. I kind of doubt either of them will be in practice, so I think you'll win.



I don't know about Rowe, but I think Alex has been practicing.


----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2010)

3x3: Rowan sub 9 avg
SQ1: Dene


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 17, 2010)

Alex has been practicing. dun worry.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Everything:

rr


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 17, 2010)

JustinJ said:


> Everything:
> 
> rr



I second this.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 17, 2010)

Spoiler



2x2: Anthony, Rowan, David
3x3: Rowan, Rowe, Andrew
4x4: Patrick, Dan, Kevin
5x5: Dan, Kevin, Meep
6x6: Dan, Kevin, Myles
7x7: Dan, Myles, Kevin
3oh: Jfly, Rowe, Chris
BLD: Alex, Chester, TimS
FMC: TimR, Jude, David
Feet: TimS, Dan, Mike
Magic: Fillipo, patty, takao
mm: sam, dan, timS
sq1: Eido, takao, dan
pyraminx: felix, quentin, david
megaminx: qq, dan, ronnel
Clock: David, Dan, TimS
4BLD: Chester, Mike, TimS
5BLD: Chester, Mike, Shelley
Multi: Chester, Mike, Micael


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 27, 2010)

My turn:


Spoiler



2x2: Justin, Rowe, Anthony
3x3: Rowe, JT, Andrew
4x4: PJ, Dan, QQ
5x5: Dan, QQ, Kevin
6x6: Dan, Myles, Kevin
7x7: Dan, Myles, Kevin
OH: Rowe, JFly, Chris
BLD: Chester, TimS, J`ey
FMC: Woney, TimS, TimR
FT: TimS, Hughey, Dan
Magic: PJ, Filippo, Takao
MMagic: Dan, Sam, Filippo
Sq1: Takao, Andrew, Dan
Pyr: Felix, Edward, Quentin
Meg: Emily, QQ, Dan
Clock: Woner, TimS, Dan
4BLD: Chester, TimS, Chris
5BLD: Chester, Mike, Chris
Multi: Mike, Chester, TimS


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone have any actual predictions in terms of times? Like what is the predicted winning average? etc.


----------



## Faz (Aug 3, 2010)

Winning average

3x3

Rowe 10.94
Rowan 11.08
Anthony 11.21

Rowan will get a 9.84 average in round 3.


----------



## Escher (Aug 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Winning average
> 
> 3x3
> 
> ...



It disturbs me that this is almost exactly what I'm hoping for.


----------

